# Staffpad wins Apple Design Award at WWDC20



## Michael Antrum (Jun 29, 2020)

I‘e just noticed that on the App Store, Staffpad has won an Apple Design Award. Well I can’t say I’m surprised, but congratulations to David and his team.

It’s well deserved.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 29, 2020)

Congratulation to Staffpad team 🎺🎵🎶


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 30, 2020)

Very cool. I believe in the interview Mr. Hearn said StaffPad went to Win first because of the pen. He was approached by apple back then but said he couldn't do it because the iPad lacked the pen for notation.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 30, 2020)

Congrats to David and his team. However Apple kinda messed up... you cannot draw in notes with your fingers.... sigh...


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 1, 2020)

I still think the barrel button and/or eraser needs to come to iPad as well. That for me completes the "pen notation" experience. Admittedly I haven't tried StaffPad for iPad yet so I can't say whether I find it just as intuitive.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 1, 2020)

Well deserved!


----------

